# Spline Jig



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I am looking for some links to plans for a decent corner spline jig…..adjustable depth please. I made one years ago and it sucks! 
Thank you in advance,


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I made this one and it has worked well for me. Not sure what you mean by "adjustable depth". Just raise or lower the blade?


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Moke:

The one key I have found to good spline joints is to flip the female - the dado, such that the dado is centered on the board - assuming that most want centered splines. The dado should be slightly (1/64, or so) deeper than the tenon; so that the tenon doesn't bottom-out inside the dado.

If you're going to be doing a lot of these, Sommerfeld Tools has an excellent process - I've used it several times on Blanket Chests - these happen to be off-center.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, I meant the ability to go rather deep and it is for boxes…I should have specified…...but your jig looks awesome for picture frames.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Too many to count on youtube


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/225490 mike this is one I made awhile back not sure if this would work better for you?


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> Thanks, I meant the ability to go rather deep and it is for boxes…I should have specified…...but your jig looks awesome for picture frames.
> 
> - moke


It works for boxes too. I've done several using it.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Pottz--That was exactly what I was looking for! I knew I had seen it here somewhere but I couldn't remember where….(this aging thing is not for sissies)
Thank You

MJCD….
Thanks I will look into that


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

glad to help mike,it works great for boxes.and you can make one basically as big as you need.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

The jig shown in the video link looks pretty good.

On a side note-I find it interesting/funny that the Drunken Woodworker was able to get sponsorship money from a company (micro-jig) that makes safety oriented products.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

mike maybe this is something you could use also.great for very large boxes and chests.i got one of these at rockler.havn't really had a chance to play with yet.


----------



## LazarusDB (Dec 12, 2017)

I made mine using the simple plans in issue 219 of Woodsmith magazine.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Pottz…I'll look at that, but I really liked the one you showed earlier

Aaron, thanks, I am going to the woodsmith store on Thursday….. same folks as the magazine…... I was wondering if they had something on hand.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

FYI - For some unknown reason, Rockler no longer sells their Large Corner Spline Jig.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> FYI - For some unknown reason, Rockler no longer sells their Large Corner Spline Jig.
> 
> - PRGDesigns


so i have up for auction one large corner spline jig-LOL.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys…I shouldn't do this, but it is my post…. is this new grip the same size as the old one….in other words it still "plugs" into the same receptacle on the machines…they haven't changed sizes right?

I'm assuming they replaced it because the old ones broke….DAMHIKT

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-dust-right-quick-change-multi-port-tool-set


----------

